# Pork Butts and Med. Spare Ribs for $1.57 Lb.  and Chicken Leg quarters for $ .39 lb



## gary s (Jul 1, 2015)

For all members that have a Super One here is what they are running starting today.

Pork Butts and Med Spare ribs for $1.57 Lb.  and Chicken Leg quarters for $ .39 lb

And quite a few other things.

Gary


----------



## mummel (Jul 1, 2015)

Geeez you guys are so lucky.  I never see this stuff up in Mass.  Arrghhhh.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 1, 2015)

Checked all the adhere yesterday and the best I saw was port butts for $1.79 a pound.  Normally $1.98 around here.  Considering how full our freezer is, it not worst stocking up on.


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

Gary that is some good buys,my me I got chicken quarters last week for $0.41 Pork Shoulders $0.99 Ribs were $2.29 at both my locations.

Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 1, 2015)

I just got a butt for $1.79, much better than the $3.49 they cost before. I'll grind it soon.

But this beautiful afternoon belongs to smoking salmon.


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2015)

Not bad,  I stocked up But the, Dog Gone Brisket is still to high

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2015)

Picked up 3 butts, and 2 - 8# bags of leg quarters


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

gary s said:


> Picked up 3 butts, and 2 - 8# bags of leg quarters


They had 10# bags by me,I separated legs,thighs and backs used the backs for crab bait. LOL

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/215709/anniversary-smoke


----------



## boboso (Jul 1, 2015)

Also, anybody in Texas, HEB has butts for same price this week, 1.57lb, I  think. May have been 1.78. Have bought a few there before. Good meat.


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2015)

I like HEB, the closest one to us is about an hour and twenty min. away.

Gary


----------



## ibbones (Jul 2, 2015)

Boboso said:


> Also, anybody in Texas, HEB has butts for same price this week, 1.57lb, I think. May have been 1.78. Have bought a few there before. Good meat.


HEB is my go-to for buying meat.  Sams has good stuff as well but it's a bit cheaper at HEB.


----------

